# SoCal Meet Novermber 17 @ SuperAutobachs



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

One last meet before the holidays!

SuperAutobachs parking lot

12645 Beach Blvd. 
Stanton, CA 90680

Google Map

Time 10:30am untill people go home

Please post if you will be attending


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Wish I could but have a wedding. My install might even be done by then, too


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm, might be able to make this one... I will have to see


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I will try... I have been working every day for the last few weeks.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

wow this is cool. yall having meets every week now 

anyways i will most likely be able to make it that weekend. mark me as there


you can listen to my stock jbl system


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll be at the 11/10 meet, but not the 17th. I'll be in Sactown for my aunt's wedding. i'm sure it'll be fun though


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

James Bang said:


> I'll be at the 11/10 meet, but not the 17th. I'll be in Sactown for my aunt's wedding. i'm sure it'll be fun though


dang man whenever i can make it your cant!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

flakko said:


> dang man whenever i can make it your cant!


answer: you drink Pepsi at night and can't wake up... 

i've been to the last 3 meets man. if my aunt wasn't getting married, i'd be there, too. I can't get enough of these nice sounding setups.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

James Bang said:


> answer: you drink Pepsi at night and can't wake up...
> 
> i've been to the last 3 meets man. if my aunt wasn't getting married, i'd be there, too. I can't get enough of these nice sounding setups.


haha yea. no pepsi this time. i can finally listen to a good system other then yours


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll probably goto this one.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Count me in as a solid "tentative"


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'll be at the 11/10 meet, but not the 17th. I'll be in Sactown for my aunt's wedding. i'm sure it'll be fun though





flakko said:


> dang man whenever i can make it your cant!



x2  count me in. i hope nothing comes up.. at least i have a good weeks notice this time lol


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't have anything installed maybe i can throw something together for the meet.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I think I should be able to make it. I think I should be done with most of my midterms with school as well. Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

If this is the last meet of the year...I'll try my best to make it. It'll be cool to see some familiar faces from the summer meet @ Autobachs.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i cant see another meet happening past the 17th with all the holidays coming up


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

internecine said:


> i cant see another meet happening past the 17th with all the holidays coming up


That's what I was thinking. I'd to get a sense of how many are attending this meet. I'm going to start a head-count, and when you add your user name just copy the last one & paste it in the new reply by adding your name.  

Let's make this last one of 2007 a worthy event. I really enjoyed the last one back in August. See ya then!

1. veloze
2. internecine
3. monkeyboy (maybe)
4. flakko
5. Bluto Blutarsky
6. fredridge (maybe)
7. SQ Bronco
8. munkeeboi83
9. Phyphoestilic (maybe)
10. XaznKewLguyX


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

count me in


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Planning on coming...


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

X on 22s said:


> count me in





kevin k. said:


> Planning on coming...


Sweet!! I'll bring my new Blackbird II for a demo  

1. veloze
2. internecine
3. monkeyboy (maybe)
4. flakko
5. Bluto Blutarsky
6. fredridge (maybe)
7. SQ Bronco
8. munkeeboi83
9. Phyphoestilic (maybe)
10. XaznKewLguyX
11. X on 22s
12. kevin k.
13. DOMN8R


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I should be able to make it too.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

i dont think i can make it....my grandpa died last night and his funeral is going to be on the 17th


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear that Jeremy. best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

DOMN8R said:


> I should be able to make it too.


Allright! Any mods on that pretty fresh car?

Ohh yeah I'll try to come again at this meet!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

flakko said:


> i dont think i can make it....my grandpa died last night and his funeral is going to be on the 17th


Sorry to hear about your loss. Best wishes. Hope to see you next year.  

***UPDATED** (11-9-07)*
1. veloze
2. internecine
3. monkeyboy (maybe)
4. cvjoint
5. Bluto Blutarsky
6. fredridge (maybe)
7. SQ Bronco
8. munkeeboi83
9. Phyphoestilic (maybe)
10. XaznKewLguyX
11. X on 22s
12. kevin k.
13. DOMN8R


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

hi everyone! I was just wondering if I could get a blessing to invite some of our friends over on elitecaraudio.com to the meet since some of us are also members of ECA as well. The more the merrier, right?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> hi everyone! I was just wondering if I could get a blessing to invite some of our friends over on elitecaraudio.com to the meet since some of us are also members of ECA as well. The more the merrier, right?


I second that! Go for it.  ECA members are always welcome.  

One question, has anyone contacted the Autobachs folks if it's oaky to have the meet in the parking lot??


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I love to go but its saturday i have work


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I can go this weekend! I missed this past Saturday due to come unforseen obligations. So....

**UPDATED** (11-12-07)
1. veloze
2. internecine
3. monkeyboy (maybe)
4. cvjoint
5. Bluto Blutarsky
6. fredridge (maybe)
7. SQ Bronco
8. munkeeboi83
9. Phyphoestilic (maybe)
10. XaznKewLguyX
11. X on 22s
12. kevin k.
13. DOMN8R
14. redcalimp5


----------



## Doug (Nov 5, 2007)

Doh! I made plans to go to Disneyland... and I should have my Mille's in by then... oh well.. gotta wait until next time... how about a meet out here in Ventura county? Anyone?


----------



## ATF Kuk (Jul 15, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> I love to go but its saturday i have work


Lets go!! Stop being a bastard and come out!!

Bring Peachy with you


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

put me down as a maybe, i might be able to make it


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I would like to see a nice turnout for this one. 

It was nice meeting with the guys that showed up on 11-10-07; Big Red, great setup! James Bang you missed this guy that showed up just after you left (sponsored system) it was the bomb!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Come on you guys!!...there's got to be a bunch more out there. This is the final meet for 2007. Let's have a good turn-out. ****!!, don't let the Texas and Detroit boys beat us on this one. Come on and joint us!!  

I doubt it if we gonna have another meeting before next summer. I'm waiting to see when Mr Marv announces the date for the 2008 BBQ.  


**UPDATED** (11-12-07)
1. veloze
2. internecine
3. monkeyboy (maybe)
4. cvjoint
5. Bluto Blutarsky
6. fredridge (maybe)
7. SQ Bronco
8. munkeeboi83
9. Phyphoestilic (maybe)
10. XaznKewLguyX
11. X on 22s
12. kevin k.
13. DOMN8R
14. redcalimp5
15. camry_tuner (maybe)

PS: For those listed as "maybe", please confirm attending. BTW, is there a good place for lunch around Autobachs.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I am supposed to be doing a photo shoot this weekend. I am trying to convince the photographer that we can get better pictures on Sunday... You know, less people out in the desert.

I should be there.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

ATF Kuk said:


> Lets go!! Stop being a bastard and come out!!
> 
> Bring Peachy with you


HAHAHHAHA!!! okay if she comes, im definintely comin;


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Love your sig Michael!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i'm really bummed i can't make it to this one.

and lol about Michael's sig. I finally get what it means.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, I was hoping to test some more tunes in you ride


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

send me a CD and i can test them for you


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I will confirm on Thursday, I was thinking of borrow a H/U from someone to see if that would help my sound for the meet


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> send me a CD and i can test them for you


lol will do James, will do. That's...if you come to the meet


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll be in Sacramento this Saturday for my aunt's wedding, otherwise i'd be there for sure.

I still wouldn't mind listening to some of your tunes. I really enjoyed some of your tracks that last time.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James Bang said:


> I'll be in Sacramento this Saturday for my aunt's wedding, otherwise i'd be there for sure.
> 
> I still wouldn't mind listening to some of your tunes. I really enjoyed some of your tracks that last time.


I got most bitchin' hot tunes world's greatest djs play this year. If you like house I got your fix


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm real anxious to get some opinions/critiques on how my system is. It's pretty basic, but to me it sounds good. 

Man, James, I wish you could make it!  It looks like it's shaping up to be a decent-sized meet.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

looks like we will have a decent turn out. and you can all bring me birth day gifts as well. ha.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

On Page 3

Gotta get it back to where it's visible for the locals!


----------



## ATF Kuk (Jul 15, 2005)

low said:


> HAHAHHAHA!!! okay if she comes, im definintely comin;


maybe we can head out to upscale audio and demo some triangles!

npdang, you going?


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I can't make it. I will be in the Bay Area. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Buzzdg said:


> Unfortunately, I can't make it. I will be in the Bay Area. Looking forward to the next one.


same here. I'll be in sactown on the 17th, which sucks because this meet looks promising.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

if i can get my ppi dcx 730 installed before sat, ill be there for sure but if not just going to have to wait till the next...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

X on 22s said:


> if i can get my ppi dcx 730 installed before sat, ill be there for sure but if not just going to have to wait till the next...


I didnt know you needed it before then, if i would have know i would have expedited it for you....you should have told me


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

dont worry man!!! just gives me more time to tune instead of just throwing it in just for the hell of it...


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

ttt!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

you lucky mofos.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

A bump for tomorrow.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Still looking like I'll be there...


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Back to the first page bump for tomorrow!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

^^^ Beat ya to it...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

You sure did


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> You sure did


What can I say? I'm simple and easily amused...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Can someone please take a crap load of pics please. I wanna see alll the things i'll be missing out on. Too bad pictures can't capture the sounds I'll be missing.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Still looking like I'll be there...


Looking forward to hearing your car.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm tempted to come, but family plans may get in the way for me


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

donpisto said:


> I'm tempted to come, but family plans may get in the way for me


I have family plans too, but how can I miss the last meet of the year & spend some quality time w/ you guys. Somehow, my wife has to compromise  

***UPDATED (11-16-07)***

1. veloze
2. internecine
3. monkeyboy 
4. cvjoint
5. Bluto Blutarsky
6. fredridge (maybe)
7. SQ Bronco
8. munkeeboi83
9. Phyphoestilic (maybe)
10. XaznKewLguyX
11. X on 22s
12. kevin k.
13. DOMN8R
14. redcalimp5
15. camry_tuner (maybe)
16. donpisto (maybe)

Anybody else?????


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Looking forward to hearing your car.


Thanks! Hope you're not too disappointed. Looking forward to meeting you.  

I'll be the oldest looking guy there...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> I have family plans too, but how can I miss the last meet of the year & spend some quality time w/ you guys. Somehow, my wife has to compromise
> 
> ***UPDATED (11-16-07)***
> 
> ...


I'll be there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Thanks! Hope you're not too disappointed. Looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> I'll be the oldest looking guy there...


I'm no spring chicken.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll be there.


Great!!!See ya there.  

***UPDATED (11-16-07)***

1. veloze
2. internecine
3. monkeyboy 
4. cvjoint
5. Bluto Blutarsky
6. fredridge (maybe)
7. SQ Bronco
8. munkeeboi83
9. Phyphoestilic (maybe)
10. XaznKewLguyX
11. X on 22s
12. kevin k.
13. DOMN8R
14. redcalimp5
15. camry_tuner (maybe)
16. donpisto (maybe)
17. michaelsil1


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm no spring chicken.


Turkey?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm no spring chicken.





cvjoint said:


> Turkey?


Gobble Gobble.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

hey guys, looks like I am out for tomorrow.... My dad went into the hospital yesterday and still not sure whether he is going to make it or not... I will have to make the next one


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

fredridge said:


> hey guys, looks like I am out for tomorrow.... My dad went into the hospital yesterday and still not sure whether he is going to make it or not... I will have to make the next one


My best to your father...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I think that was an awesome way to end the year guys. We had just the right turnout with plenty of auditioning to enjoy like what...6 hours for those who stayed with me till the end.

Next time I'll bring some food for sure, I forget to breathe when we do these things

Just a few highlights for the poor bastards who missed this:

Lcy ribbons with some crazy imagining capabilities
A few MB Quarts fine tuned to perfection
Dual Revs. in one of the sturdiest installs I've ever seen
Be's in the trees


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Good get together 
New Talking Heads CD ordered.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

pictures??? come on guys 

BTW I heard a set of MB Quarts tuned and installed correctly and i was surprisingly impressed as well


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sorry, I had my camera all day and didn't take any pics.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, it was a great meeting!
Learned alot from Frank about how to tune the system.
Kevin's accord was pretty amazing.
It was great to see another MB Quart in Dave's XB. 
Learned alot and great to see fellow enthusiasts.

cvjoint,
I like to see your set up completed for next time. I like to see your fiberglass door pods in real life.

Till then everyone,
Let's tune the **** out of our cars.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Kevin... still waiting to see where it goes



kevin k. said:


> My best to your father...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks guys it was great getting together with all of you.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I had fun and got to listen to a few amazing sounding systems.

Bluto, have some fun with those new cd's.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

yea, sorry i missed it guys, stuff came up and i had to miss the meet. My car isnt really ready for ppl to listen to anyways.... i need to deaden my car and tune some more. Lookin forward to the next couple meets!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Had a great time!  Always nice to meet the face(s) attached to the sig(s). Good conversation. I appreciate those who took the time to listen to the Accord. Wasn't able to do much listening, myself, unfortunately. George, James, Frank, Ed, Michael, Dave, Carlos, and whoever else... I look forward to the next get-together.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Had a great time!  Always nice to meet the face(s) attached to the sig(s). Good conversation. I appreciate those who took the time to listen to the Accord. Wasn't able to do much listening, myself, unfortunately. George, James, Frank, Ed, Michael, Dave, Carlos, and whoever else... I look forward to the next get-together.


Kevin,

Thanks for taking the time to take my system through a check for weaknesses. By the way I wasn't disappointed with your system.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Kevin, I think it is pretty damn cool of you to drive up from San Diego for the get together. Who would have thunk so many good people on the internet talking about car audio. See you guys at the next one.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Is there a date yet for the next meet?


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

not till next year


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

The next year is coming soon


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

how about we do one this sat...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I think that's a bit too short of a notice to have a good turnout.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

as long as we get 3 or 4 cars thats fine, then everybody will want to come by..


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Next Sat. would probably be better, since this weekend is thanksgiving weekend and people may want to spend as much time as they can w/ their families.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

im down for this sat. or next

james call me


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

for those that were lucky to be at the 17th meet... WHERE ARE THE PICTURES?


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

if u post it they will come...


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i was dumb enough to set this meet up and not go, next time i will have pictures.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

internecine said:


> i was dumb enough to set this meet up and not go, next time i will have pictures.


Shame on you!


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

I vote for a sunday between Dec 16th and 30th, since that's when I'll be in town for christmas.


I won't have a car for listening though, so i guess you don't have to work around my schedule.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

im gonna wait untill after the holidays and winter break, that should give people time to install any new toys they have revieved.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

internecine said:


> im gonna wait untill after the holidays and winter break, that should give people time to install any new toys they have revieved.


I'm asking Santa for an Alpine PXE-H650 Audio Processor, oh wait I'm Jewish.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm asking Santa for an Alpine PXE-H650 Audio Processor, oh wait I'm Jewish.


 Dude, I knew that because I am too.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

internecine said:


> i was dumb enough to set this meet up and not go, next time i will have pictures.


 I noticed but held back on the mad **** talking. We missed having you there.


----------

